# Check In/Check Out time



## chum94555 (Mar 2, 2010)

I recently made a reservation at HGVC LAS VEGAS on Strip. I was surprised to see Check out time of 10:00 am. I use to see this at NOON or 1:00 pm. Is this a change or always has been like this. It surely is early specially for LAS VEGAS 


 I see check in time at 4:00 pm which I have always  seen and generally they allow to check in early if the room is available so this is ok for us.

Comments ?

 thanks

ken


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 2, 2010)

It depends on the resort.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 3, 2010)

Most HGVC's (& many other T/S's) have a hospitality room where they will hold your bag and provide you a place to wait, watch TV or whatever particularly if you have a late flight in order to free up the unit so they can clean and restock it for the next guest.

10 am is pretty standard with the HGVC's I've dealt with.  If there's no crowd waiting to check in after you leave, I have been let allowed to checkout a bit late...usually no more than an hour, but that's the exception more than the rule.

I have found however as has been noted before, if there is an available unit in your size and you have arrived early, they will let you check into it.   Found that to be very helpful after flying a red eye with family to Orlando and arriving at the resort at 8am after having stopped for breakfast.    I was expecting to crash in the owners lounge but they had a unit available for us and that bed felt all so good to all of us that morning!!!


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 3, 2010)

I've stayed at over 75 different timeshares (Marriott, HGVC, Sheraton, Hyatt, DVC, Wyndham, Westgate, and others), and 10am check-out is pretty standard (with DVC being an exception with an 11am check-out). Some HGVC's will allow a noon check-out for elites.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 3, 2010)

At Valdoro, I have asked for, and cheerfully received late checkout times (as a non-elite).  You can't count on it, but it never hurts to politely ask.

Kurt


----------



## ricoba (Mar 3, 2010)

As far as I remember it's always been 4 PM check in 10 AM check out.

I have gotten in earlier, but never asked for later check out, but like PigsDad says, it never hurts to ask.  It really is dependent on how many are checking in on the day you are leaving I think.


----------



## loosefeet (Mar 3, 2010)

Check-out w/ WorldMark is 12:00 PM--Yeah!  Just bought Hilton, also, so will have to get everyone out earlier!


----------



## kschauberger (Mar 4, 2010)

I have stayed at many timeshares at 10 am is pretty standard.  We usually ask for late checkout and most of the time we can check out late.  You will have to call the front desk day of checkout to get approval for this.  If you are elite in HGVC then you are guaranteed  if available early check in and late check out.  It is one of the benefits of being elite.  In other resorts I have stayed I have never had any issues.


----------

